# What is the price of a typical vet checkup?



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

I want to take my puppy to the vet....how much does it cost for a typical visit?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Dude i had this vet and i couldnt ge outta there with out spending $80 so i got a new vet and it seems like its down around $35 now. I order alot of my stuff online like heart worm and flea and tick control stuff.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

You -WANT- to take your puppy to the vet? As in you haven't yet and the dog still shots and a check up? 

For a puppy visit if you are getting all the shots and a routine check it its generally runs me around $110. I have seen some as low as $75.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> You -WANT- to take your puppy to the vet? As in you haven't yet and the dog still shots and a check up?
> 
> 
> > uh oh bedlams gonna bully lol....


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Just a wellness check at my vet for my dogs when they were puppies was $27.50. Throw in a round of shots and he didn't charge the office visit fee but it was still $140. Fecal examine is $10.

If I went to a low cost clinic by me just to get heartworm I paid $54 per year per dog. My vet wanted $127 for a years worth of meds per dog. Nail trims are $9.00 for my good dogs and $22.00 for the ones that don't like their feet touched and needed 3 people plus myself to get them done.

If you need shots for your puppy and money is tight you can either go to Pet Vaccinations: Dog Vaccines, Cat Vaccines at Luv My Pet - Petco and find somewhere close to you. Or a lot of members administer the shots themselves by getting them from a feed store. I would try to stay away from the Lepto shot for your puppy. I heard bad things about it. Only shot you can't give him is a rabies shot. That has to be done by a vet.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

DrewQuinz said:


> I want to take my puppy to the vet....how much does it cost for a typical visit?


WOW, is all I can say. Not trying to be a dick but that should be first hand knowledge, the peditrician and the vet are #1 and #2 in my speed dial on my cell, should be the same for any bully breed owner, from dog on dog accidents to taking a bad step while running, these dogs get hurt not often but they do.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

HA see I'm not the only one going Bully. 

Vet check up and Shots within a week, preferably within days of getting a pup. Dogs are like children they are expensive! Already put a couple grand into my 7month pup.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> HA see I'm not the only one going Bully.
> 
> Vet check up and Shots within a week, preferably within days of getting a pup. Dogs are like children they are expensive! Already put a couple grand into my 7month pup.


I agree with you here. Longest I have gone without a wellness check on a new puppy was 2 days. I never got a dog from an impulse decision. I knew when I would be getting him and always set up a vet appointment for either that day, if I got him in the morning, or the following day if I picked him up late afternoon or evening.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i have my vets number in my phone i just had to call them today Peanut has mudbutt and I just called them and the doctor gets on the phone with me and she gives advice and refills his prescription


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yup. kenyas vet is my best friend.. i call that woman more than anyone lol... 

Drew, it shouldnt matter how much it cost, u need to shop around and find a vet u like anyway. also, like BBB said dog are like children. I have spent soooo much money on kenya, its crazy, and thats just the way it is. so prepare to give up alot of things and fork out the cash


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

She has received her first set of shots already.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

DrewQuinz said:


> She has received her first set of shots already.


she still needs a few more... is she okay? is there a reason why ur asking abut vet costs??? jus take her if she has somethine


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Depends where you live, first wellness visit for shots i had in Central NJ, $400! (but included heartworm, flea prevention, and microchip)
Long Island NY- $250
Maryland- $150, and I brought my bully for demodex scrape, and that was included in the $150.


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> she still needs a few more... is she okay? is there a reason why ur asking abut vet costs??? jus take her if she has somethine


 Yeah I know she needs more I will be taking her next week to receive her 2nd set of shots and no I just wanted to find out how much it was...She seems GREAT active running around getting into stuff and just being a puppy


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








A pucture of her


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

you know, when i got kenya, my vet wanted to charge an arm and a leg for the shots. luckily for me i have somethine in my area called VIP PET CLINIC its a mobile clinic that does only the vaccs/rabies... so i went thru them, payed 25bucks for each series and got her microchipped for $10... check and see if u have somethine like tha tin ur area...

. cute girl btw


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

awwww she is adorable. I love that she has a teddy bear


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

I took her to Petco for her shots...For her first set I paid $38 and the next set will be $49 which is next week


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i have vpi Pet insurance...$30 for all shot or vaccine titer


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

you guys need to chill on this guy, i have had 2 pitbulls and never gave them shot and never took them to a vet and they lived to be 17. some dogs just need to go to vets and some dont. poor guy is just asking a question and your all killin him.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no i think we are just getting off track of the OP


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

KB24MVP said:


> you guys need to chill on this guy, i have had 2 pitbulls and never gave them shot and never took them to a vet and they lived to be 17. some dogs just need to go to vets and some dont. poor guy is just asking a question and your all killin him.


are u fricken kidding me???? i am helping this guy out, asking what the deal is. i am giving him options as well...

and by you saying u have never given ur dogs shots or anything doesnt help. u got lucky is all i ahve to say. i have seen many dogs die from parvo and illness like that. just becuz ur dogs lived to be 17 doesnt mean his will. u need to be responsible and so some research and edcuate this guy in teh rigth direction...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

:goodpost:


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

I only pay 20$ for a check-up. Also did my own shots for like 12$ for all three..Accept rabies. F


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> are u fricken kidding me???? i am helping this guy out, asking what the deal is. i am giving him options as well...
> 
> and by you saying u have never given ur dogs shots or anything doesnt help. u got lucky is all i ahve to say. i have seen many dogs die from parvo and illness like that. just becuz ur dogs lived to be 17 doesnt mean his will. u need to be responsible and so some research and edcuate this guy in teh rigth direction...


I agree, giving someone a false sense of security will only lead to his dog getting ill. I know many people don't know how important shot are, and I don't judge them, but just because you had a good experience, that doesn't mean you should encourage someone else to endanger their dog. Just because people lived to be 100 years old in china before vaccines existed, that doesn't mean I won't take my kids to get shots.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

KB24MVP said:


> you guys need to chill on this guy, i have had 2 pitbulls and never gave them shot and never took them to a vet and they lived to be 17. some dogs just need to go to vets and some dont. poor guy is just asking a question and your all killin him.


I understand what you are saying about not getting shots. It has been debated before and there was a post or two talking about how shots are meaningless and/or once they get thru their puppy shots they don't need shots anymore.

On the other hand people gave him honest replies about how much their vet cost and asked him about the puppy getting shots because they are concerned. I don't see how this constitutes us "killin him". He doesn't seem to upset by the replies he got. Maybe he thought he was getting ripped off or was looking for alternative places to get shots done at a more reasonable price? Hell if the feed store sells the 7 in 1 for $5 with syringe, Petco does it for $49 and my vet does it for $140. Where do you think I am going to go for the same shot?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

KB24MVP said:


> you guys need to chill on this guy, i have had 2 pitbulls and never gave them shot and never took them to a vet and they lived to be 17. some dogs just need to go to vets and some dont. poor guy is just asking a question and your all killin him.


I hope to god you never bring your dog to any of the shows I do to. If you plan to go anywhere outside your door with your dog get shots, not to mentions its the LAW to have a rabies shot which can -only- be given by a vet.

to the OP if she has had her first set already (from the breeder I am assuming) the follow up visits won't be as pricey, provided your breeder to her to a vet as opposed to giving them himself. SOME vets won't recognize self given shots and start the puppy pack all over, some will. Just call around and ask the vets in your area.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> I understand what you are saying about not getting shots. It has been debated before and there was a post or two talking about how shots are meaningless and/or once they get thru their puppy shots they don't need shots anymore.


i dont think this is wat tha guy meant when he said he "never" gave them shots... i ahve heard this too, that after th puppy shots there is no reason to continue routine vaccines every year...

i think he flat out, jsut never gave them any pupp shots.... **shakes head** terrible


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys  and No I did not get offended by any replies


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You all have to program the number on speed dial? Shoot, I got my vet's number memorized. 

Did you ever find a vet you liked, Drew?


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

I found one close to me but for a check up its $43 and I am seeing the great prices you guys list and it makes me want to look else where


----------

